# Textfelder Eingabeformat Platzhalter



## bonke-online (19. April 2005)

Hoho Ihr Freaks,
 könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, Wie ich Textfelder ein bestimmtes Eingabeformat (wie beim Access) zuweisen kann. ZB. bei Datumseingaben __.__.____ oder ähnliches, mit Vorgabe des Punktes...
mfG
Jan Bonke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

Mit welchem Programm?
Ach ja. Ich habe mit Access sehr wenig am Hut, also wäre es schön, wenn Du Dein
Problem präzisieren könntest. Du willst ein Textfeld machen, welches (den Datumsplatzhalter) __.__.____ zeigt?


----------



## bonke-online (20. April 2005)

Ich habe leider die Frage im falschen Forum eingestellt... sorry


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. April 2005)

Wo soll's denn hingehen? Wie gesagt, ich habe von diesen Dingen keinerlei Ahnung,
deswegen frage ich lieber nach .


----------

